# Zurück aus Ägypten



## forellenudo (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Boardis
Da bin ich wieder,muss direkt von vorene weg schreiben,es war ein Super klasse Urlaub#6 uns ist was passiert,da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln:q aber dazu mehr zum Schluss.

Nachdem wir Freitags nach einem 4 1/2 stündigem ruhigen Flug angekommen sind,bezogen wir erst mal unser Zimmer und begrüßten alte Bekannte und ließen den Abend mit einer Cola Light ausklingen:q die nächsten Urlaubstage verbrachten wir bei 35 Grad überwiegend am Strand,und ein richtiges "Abkühlen"war auch nicht drin da die Wassertemperatur 27 Grad Betrug.

Schon am Zweiten Tag gings in die Wüste zum Quad fahren,aber diesesmal ohne Blessuren,am dritten Tag gings wieder zum Tauchen,diesesmal 2 Tauchgänge,aber das schlaucht ganz schön,ich hab dann meiner Frau vorgeschlagen es auch mal zu Probieren,nach 5 Tagen gings zum Schnuppertauchen an den Schwimmingpool,das hat ihr so gut gefallen das sie es auch mal Probieren wollte,also schrieben wir uns für eine Tagestour mit 2 Tauchgängen ein,und was soll ich euch sagen?sie wollte gar nicht mehr aus dem Wasser,denn sie war Total begeistert,endlich auch mal ganz große Fische ganz nah zu sehen.

Dann wollten drei Berliner die ich im Hotel kennengelernt habe,uns fürs Big Game anmelden,aber das konnten wir vergessen,weil einfach kein Boot aufzutreiben war,die Russen haben alles weggemietet für ihre Ausflüge,na toll,dann sind wir nach Alt Hurgahda und schauten uns im Fischereihafen um,auch dort war nichts zu bekommen,wieder zurück zum Hotel und nochmal nachgefragt,wir konnten dann mit einem großem Boot raus und Angeln,aber leider waren die für das Hochseefischen nicht ausgerüstet,also blieb uns nur die Handangeln,aber das hat keinen Spass gemacht,vor allem hatten wir nur Bunte fische am Haken die wir unter Wasser beim Tauchen oder schnorcheln  Bewunderten,der Kapitän brachte dann noch eine Hochseetaugliche Rute mit Multirolle hervor und einen großen Dicken Wobbler,aber auch nach stundenlangem Schleppen haben wir uns nur eins gefangen,nähmlich Sonnenbrand,aber es war Trotzdem ein toller Tag mit 4 Mann auf einem 25 Meter Boot zu Angeln#6 

Schreibe gleich weiter


----------



## forellenudo (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Eines Abends sind wir dann von einem Befreundeten Ägypter nach Alt Hurgahda zum Frühstück eingeladen worden,früchstück Nachmittags um 17.30 Uhr,kannte ich bis dahin auch noch nicht,aber es war ja Ramerdan,also erst essen wenn die Sonne untergeht,wir sind dann in einem Lokal rein da wäre normalerweise kein normaler Mensch reingegangen,aber man soll ja keine Einladung ausschlagen,und wann bekommt man mal die gelegenheit mit den Einheimischen zu Essen und ihre Kultur kennenzulernen?wir waren auf jeden fall faziniert von dem ganzen Treiben und der Gastfreundlichkeit die uns entgegengebracht wurde,als dann die Sonne underging trugen sie das Essen auf,leute ich kann euch sagen,da waren einige Sachen bei,die hätte wir nie und nimmer gegessen,so wie das aussah aber es war unheimlich lecker und ein Super Abend,der dann morgens gegen 4 Uhr endete,soweit kommt normalerweise kein Tourist,denn die setzen sich an der Hauptstrasse in irgendeiner Bar oder Cafe und das wars,aber wir waren in einem wirklichen Armenviertel wo noch untereinander alles geteilt wurde,es war auf jeden Fall ein Großartiges erlebnis.

Alles in allem ein super Traumurlaub,wir sagen nur:Ägypten wir kommen wieder nächstes Jahr#6 aber ich wollte euch ja noch eine Hammergeschichte erzählen:q das war auch ein Erlebnis|kopfkrat 

Am Sonntag noch mal bis mittags an den Strand und danach die Kofferpacken,ich sagte meinem Kumpel und seiner Frau noch das sie Pünktlich zum Abendessen erscheinen sollen,denn wir würden um 20.30 Uhr vom Hotel abgeholt,dann so gegen 18.00 Uhr ausgescheckt und noch Bezahlt was zu bezahlen war,der Portier sagte mir aber das dies nicht sein kann,das Zimmer wäre bis zum 17 gebucht,ich sagte im das dies schon seine richtigkeit hat#q also warteten wir auf dem Bus,um 21.00 Uhr war der Bus immer noch nicht da,meine Frau sagte dann"Wir haben doch heute den 16.10"???ich sagte wie 16?wir haben heute den 17 und wir fliegen auch am 17ten,mir wurde es so was von Schlecht,schwarz vor den Augen.herzflimmern und rasen,ich dachte nur"Lieber Gott,lass es nicht war sein":c aber es war so,das halbe Hotel hat sich halb tot gelacht,ich hatte mich tatsächlich um einen Tag vertan,ich dachte wirklich das wir den 17ten haben,also wieder zur Rezeption und versucht die Zimmer wieder zu bekommen,was aber kein Problem war,das Problem war aber das mein Kumpel hätte am Montagmorgen Arbeiten müssen,und ich Dienstags morgen,na super also erst mal seinen Chef angerufen,der war leicht sauer,kann ich auch verstehen,aber wir konnten es ja nicht mehr ändern,ich hab dann meinen angerufen,nachdem er sich erst mal nach 5 minuten wieder einbekommen hatte vor lauter Lachen,sagte er zu mir ich soll ruhig noch einen Tag dranhängen,so das ich erst Morgen wieder zur Arbeit muss,werde die Bilder gleich bearbeiten und reinstellen#6


----------



## forellenudo (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

So hier sind die ersten


----------



## forellenudo (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Ich stelle nicht alle Bilder rein,das würde zuviel.ein paar wenige noch


----------



## forellenudo (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

So das sind die letzden,vorerst,es kommen noch einige Bilder die ich unter Wasser gemacht habe,aber die muss ich erst noch wegbringen#6


----------



## Walküre (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hallo Udo

dein Bericht ist echt Klasse, da habt ihr ja viel erlebt und das Meer sieht einfach fantastisch aus. Einfach Toll.  #6


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hallo Udo,
das war ja mal typisch, oder?  

Aber die Reihenfolge deiner Bilder gibt mir zu denken.
Erst zeigst du deine Frau bei ihrem ersten Tauschgang und dann sofort danach ein Bild wie das Boot mit Volldampf abfährt. Von deiner Frau keine Spur mehr.
Ich hoffe sie saß mit im Flieger bei eurem Rückflug:q


----------



## forellenudo (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hab sie einfach mal so reingestellt,aber meine Süße ist wieder mit nach Hause gekommen:q wir haben mit der Hotelleitung gesprochen,und wir werden nächstes Jahr die ersten Drei Wochen dort verbringen,werden direkt das Hotel buchen und dann einen Flug,ist ne ganze Ecke billiger#6


----------



## Garfield0815 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Moin udo.
Toll geschrieben, und das mit dem Tag vertun.... :q :q :q 
Ich wußte letzte Woche auch nicht immer welcher Tag war|kopfkrat


----------



## forellenudo (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Wenn man in so einem Tollen Land Urlaub macht,dann vergisst ma schon mal die Zeit


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Ja, da isser wieder unser Udo. |welcome: 
Na, da kannste Deine Frau ja demnächst zur Sorpe mitbringen . Die Renken suchen ! 
Schöner Bericht. Man kann es nachempfinden.#6


----------



## Mr. Pink (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

alter schwede, das sieht ja recht geil aus, das muss sich ja echt gelohnt haben, mein cousin war anfang september auch da auf tauch tour, muss der wahnsinn sein.


----------



## forellenudo (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*



> auf tauch tour, muss der wahnsinn sein.


ja das ist es,man kann es gar nicht Beschreiben,diese Farbenpracht der Fische und die unzähligen Arten die es gibt,wenn man dort unten ist,ist es als wäre man in einer anderen Welt,man vergisst alles um sich rum,deshalb hab ich auch Beschlossen den Tauchschein zu machen#6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

schöner bericht und wie immer tolle bilder#6#6#6#6


----------



## Wedaufischer (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Schöner Bericht mit feinen Bildern deines tollen Urlaubs. #6


----------



## barta (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

sau geiler bericht...foddos sind auch goil....muss wohl ein gelungener urlaub gewesen sein


----------



## Sargo (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hy Udo,

guter Bericht. hoffentlich tuen es Dir noch viele gleich. Ich fliege in zwei Wochen zum Fischen nach Portugal. Werde dann auch einen Bericht erstellen.
Wenn ich nur wüßte, wie man Digibilder einfügen kann. Daß mit Deinem Datum ging ja noch. Mir ging es in Bangkok mal so, daß man mir beim check in sagte, daß mein Flug gestern war. Das ist dann richtig blöd !!

Grüße

SARGO


----------



## Reisender (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Also Udo ich werde mal vorsichtshalber 5 Wochen Urlaub mehr einplanen für Norge !!! man/n weiß ja nicht wann man mit dir zurück kommt... #c 

Schöner Bericht und klasse Fotos.........Hmmmmm !!!!! Hast du zu genommen ??? oder machen das nur die Fotos.????|bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hallo Udo. Schön das ihr einen so tollen Urlaub hattet. Wunderschöne Bilder und ein echt geiler Bericht. Hab gut gelacht. Das es mit dem Big Game nicht so recht geklappt hat, ist ärgerlich. Hoffentlich habe ich da mehr Glück im Dezember. Zur Not fahre ich mit einem Ruderboot raus...........:q 


Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## forellenudo (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

@Coasthunter
Wenn du fährst haben die Russen keine Ferien mehr#6 dann sind auch die Boote wieder frei,wir fliegen nächstes Jahr in den Sommerferien,aber diesesmal 3 Wochen,mache dann dort auch meinen Tauchschein#6


----------



## sundangler (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hallo
Toller Bericht.Ich war auch schon in  Hurgahda!In welchem Hotel wart ihr?Die Ausflüge mit den Quads in die Wüste ist einfach nur geil.Tauchen im Roten Meer war mir einfach zu teuer und ich habe es doch beim schnorcheln belassen


----------



## forellenudo (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hallo Marco
Wir sind jetzt zum zweiten mal im Dana Beach Resort gewesen,das Hotel hat 5 Sterne und nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder da,aber diesesmal 3 Wochen,tauchen kostet bei uns im Hotel in der Tauchschule 65 Euro,da wir aber mehrmals im Urlaub mit denen Tauchen waren,haben wir pro Person nur 5o Euro bezahlt,im Preis sind dann 2 Tauchgänge a 20-25 minuten mit drin,und noch das Mittagessen mit Getränken,und das finde ich nicht zu teuer,da ich jetzt schon 3 mal in Hurahda war,hab ich vor 3 Jahren einen einheimischen kennengelernt,über den Buchen wir auch alles,und wenn wir Quad fahren,dann nur mit höchstens 4 Quads,und dann mit Speed durch die Wüste,als ich im März/April da war dieses Jahr hatte ich mich mit einem Quad so dermaßen überschlagen das das Ding nur noch Schrott wert hatte,und ich hatte Glück das ich nur in den Sand gefallen bin.


----------



## sundangler (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hallo
In Hurgadha gibt es ja nur eine Quadstation.Die kenn ich sehr gut.Wir haben auch immer nur 4 Quads gebucht.Das ist geil.Inner Gruppe fahren mit 20 Leuten macht kein Spass.Das ist zu langsam immer.Wir haben für ein Quad 60 Dollar bezahlt für eine Tour.Unser Hotel hatte eine eigene Tauchschule mit Tauchbecken usw.Wenn Interesse besteht suche ich mal raus wie unser Hotel  hieß.Ist schon 6 Jahre her wo wir da waren!!


----------



## Mühle (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Mensch Udo! Das lese ich ja jetzt erst. Klasse Bericht von Eurem - wie es scheint - tollen Urlaub.

Freut mich, dass es Euch gefallen hat und ihr wieder heil zurück seid!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## forellenudo (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*



> In Hurgadha gibt es ja nur eine Quadstation


unsere Quads leihen wir ausserhalb von Hurghada,das liegt schon fast am Anfang der Wüste,ich mach das immer durch meinen Ägyptischen Kumpel,ich ruf an,und am nächsten Tag werden wir von einem Taxi um 9.00 uhr vorm Hotel abgeholt#6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Udo! Das lese ich ja jetzt erst. Klasse Bericht von Eurem - wie es scheint - tollen Urlaub.
> 
> Freut mich, dass es Euch gefallen hat und ihr wieder heil zurück seid!
> 
> Gruß Mühle



mir auch!!!

ach ja noch was ...
*Michael* mach mal bitte *deinen Posteingang leer*...!!#q!


----------

